# Maumee Murderer's Row



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

Crossed to the island this morning and participated in a slaughterfest. Limited out in 30 min. 2 guys next to me limited out in 15 min. The other 10 guys in line atleast had 1 to 3 in that same half hour span. Get to the river, It is LOADED with fish.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Just curious north or south end of island?


----------



## bbarley (Apr 1, 2011)

Me too! Yeah Mr. Me too


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

About half-way down, across from Schroeders.


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

this sux, river full of fish and im stuck working on schoolwork for portfolio exhibition next week and graduation may 6th.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't feel too bad, doesn't seem like anyone else is stuck at work. Literally could not believe the amount of guys out fishing on a wed morn...


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I cannot afford the Chest Waders this year - but you might see me on the Maumee next year. It sounds like a blast !


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> Get to the river, It is LOADED with fish.


I'm all for sharing the resource, but dayum.......................


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

crg said:


> this sux, river full of fish and im stuck working on schoolwork for portfolio exhibition next week and graduation may 6th.


I was just thinking this weekend that I havent seen you yet this season!! Congrats on graduating!!


----------



## WATER FOX (May 7, 2008)

It is good and was especially crowded today...


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

anglermama said:


> I was just thinking this weekend that I havent seen you yet this season!! Congrats on graduating!!


thanks, its been a long road.
i have only made it up there one weekend this season, the weekend of march 19th for the first push of fish, got my limits each day but it was work fri and sat that weekend then limited in 25 min on that sunday. that was funny seeing how many guys were just waiting for my spot that morning. if i can get my website working by tomorrow night, ill be there sat and sun. my site is only about 50% done still need to get my work in it. below is a link to my site, the landing page has a nice panoramic image of the river at buttonwood last year on a "light" day.

http://gozips.uakron.edu/~cab78/


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Apr 4, 2011)

The fish are there, but don't plan on limiting out quick. Between the snags that are becoming an issue w/ all the line and dropping water, it's not easy. Not to mention the guys are just out in complete hoards. I seriously can not imagine what it will be like on the weekend. I fished w/ rutnut today and he had his limit pretty quickly but kept fishing to release the hens he had caught. I caught three, lost one getting it on the stringer, so ended the day w/ two. Fishing almost shut off after 9 it seemed...


----------



## Gut Hook (Mar 6, 2007)

BFG said:


> I'm all for sharing the resource, but dayum.......................


Mind if I ask what this means? Should we not be posting reports here?


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Apr 4, 2011)

It's not like it matters.... There are no less than thousands of guys on the river...


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> Mind if I ask what this means? Should we not be posting reports here?


I guess I am just growing weary of the crowds. No harm intended. 

If I have to endure one more episode of tangle-tucky with a short caster I am going to gouge out my eyeballs.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

BFG said:


> I guess I am just growing weary of the crowds. No harm intended.
> 
> If I have to endure one more episode of tangle-tucky with a short caster I am going to gouge out my eyeballs.


There is nothing wrong with a 15' upstream cast. If a guy is on the ball he can cast upstream, let it tick the bottom once, then begin a buzzbait speed retrieve, tangle at least 4 guys and then say "I don't know why you guys let your rig run down so far, you keep tangling with me" Then mutter under his breath about how everyone else is ruining his fishing. 

Just a river tip:

IF YOU ARE ALWAYS THE GUY TANGLED WITH SOMEONE, STOP FISHING AND WATCH WHAT IS GOING ON.

I know the economy sucks and there are alot of poor people fishing. But dang fellas, nobody is so poor they can't afford to pay attention :Banane09:


----------



## zippo (Apr 11, 2011)

Hmmm well then I was gonna try that river this weekend but not if its "i.went fishing but wound up in a mosh pit" I cant stand fishing on top of each other.

I think I will keep my small river wading where there aint no.one else.around 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

The crowds this year are the worst I've ever seen.With that being said,it's also a very big river with plenty of area to fish.I know I don't like standing in line elbow to elbow and I don't do it.There are plenty of fish in the river and they are in other places other than Orleans Park through Jerome Rd.

I've fished spots that gave up very quick limits and there wasn't another fisherman within sight.It's certainly not like that all the time or everywhere but if you can read water and have the technique down,catching fish shouldn't be a problem.The fish are spread throughout the system after the last high water.

My thoughts are,fishing is supposed to be an enjoyable pastime and stress reliever.Enjoying the river and being outside soaking up some sunshine and fresh air.If you catch fish,sweeeet,and if not that's also ok.It's not a competition.

I'm not antisocial but I prefer a bit of solitude when I fish.My son on the otherhand has no problem jumping in line and yucking it up with everybody else,to each his own.

It's a big river and if you don't like standing in line,timing your casts and drifts,move on.


----------



## WATER FOX (May 7, 2008)

BFG said:


> I guess I am just growing weary of the crowds. No harm intended.
> 
> If I have to endure one more episode of tangle-tucky with a short caster I am going to gouge out my eyeballs.


The crowds seem like they get worse every year.It surprises me how when you have a fish on coming in on top the water head out skiing and still have guys throw over the top.Yes i had my limit and was upgrading.I guess it was my fault I was still fishing but I had a 17inch jack I was trying to get rid of.I eventually did and took a new approach.Wait till there is a 4 guy tangled up and when they are balled up catch your fish!LOL On a side note ill say this I have fished beside Swantucky and BFG many times and he wont crowd you or push ya around.I always let poeple know if I got one coming down.I wish poeple were more like Salmon fisherman when you got one coming in let him get it in so we all can fish again...lol


----------



## Sarge189 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey Water Fox, I was up about two weeks ago and I feel your pain. I had several guys throw right over my line as I was reeling my fish in only to snag my line knocking my fish off the line I was heated they did that crap to a few other people fishing that would have fish on.

But anyway I am driving back up tomorrow until Tuesday


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

fished at schorder farm on perrysburg side, had limit of 4 walleyes of 3 to5lbs each in 45 min, just before the wind pick up, 3/8 oz. sinker, 6 ft. lead, small red head, 2 inch pink tail,
talk to the campers staying there a lots of limits, meet a lot of nice fisherman from out of state, had all the room I needed to fish, did see warden get two people for snagging .sure was nice to smell the campfires, and some one playing a banjo.


----------



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

hey hockey did the guy playing the bandgo say you had a prety mouth you kid killed them today we will c how he does on the lake this year


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Apr 4, 2011)

What road is schroeder's farm on? Trying to find it online and to no avail... Want to fish on Monday or Tuesday, but want to get away from the crowds. I'll deal w/ less fish before I deal with the crowds...


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Schroeders campground is off of W river rd in perrysburg. It's right before buttonwood on the right hand side. Think it's like $5 bucks to park there. That's if you r going west.


----------

